# First Post!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I want a old datsun but they are all trashed here


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I kick myself in the butt because a few years back, my dad got a sweet-looking Datsun 1200 for almost free. The engine ran great, and (If you can believe this) it had a strong auto tranny. Anyway, he gave it to my sister and bro-in-law. Dunno what happened to it after that.

Then I discovered that the 1200 was called the Sentra in Japan...


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

datsun 2ooo roadsta is teh sweetness


----------



## 3DFanatic (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey krew sup!

Nissan 720 owner here! Z24 engine whee.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I was at the junkyard when a really good (body wise) 510 was put out, I should have snagged some parts, I probably could of made a killing.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I love the old datsuns. 510's, 710's, fairlady roadsters, What more could you want. Everyone has a Z32, an S13 or S14, or some front wheel drive junk, but where are the cool 510's with a CA18DET, or a fairlady roadster with an L28T. The car I have now is the newest one I will ever own, because any monkey with money can buy a late model car and slap on a bunch of bolt-ons, but it takes a true car guy to take an old car they don't make crap for, and fabricate, fabricate, fabricate. I like my car, because of the limited fab work in it. If I had an old school datsun, I'd have the time of my life measuring, cutting, planning, junkyard hopping, welding, and working with metal to achieve the shape I want. My next car is a 70 240Z, but I might be tempted to just buy the parts to restore/mod it. Naaa... I have too much fun behind a torch.

My hat is off to all with the cool resto-mod datsuns. Hell yeah 60's japanese cars, the REALLY cool jap cars.


----------



## Datrod2000 (Jul 7, 2004)

I am currently rebuilding my 69 Datsun 2000. Im putting in a SR20DET S13 black top, 5spd, w/a LSD rear end, disc breaks all around, and a full roll cage.
Its going to take a while, but when it is done... Should be ~ 1900 lbs, 250 RWHP, 235 lbs tq. Lots of fabricating to do.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I almost had the chance to get a 260Z last month but couldn't come up with the cash


----------

